# confession- Alexa Bliss makes me feel really uncomfortable



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Pansy


----------



## Pittsburgh_412 (Feb 16, 2015)

How about Mae Young? She was an old lady and took bumps, that is "bad" too...


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I'm sorry, what?


----------



## DivaDefender (May 6, 2014)

From Death Valley said:


> Pansy


I am a gay dude, yeah and maybe a bit more sensitive than your average wrestling fan - but quite selectively. I'm fine with brutality and blood letting between consenting men and women on an equal footing


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*:swaggerwhat

No one said Rey wrestling looks like beating a small boy and I could bench press that fucker. How is Bliss any different?

OP you need to re-evaluate how you watch wrestling and why you automatically think of child abuse when grown women are doing their job.*


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Only thing I agree on is her fairy outfit. That isn't going to fly on the main roster.


----------



## Deezy (Nov 6, 2014)

You wouldn't like Lucha Underground.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Pittsburgh_412 said:


> How about Mae Young? She was an old lady and took bumps, that is "bad" too...


especially that table spot with Bubba Ray


----------



## DivaDefender (May 6, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *:swaggerwhat
> 
> No one said Rey wrestling looks like beating a small boy and I could bench press that fucker. How is Bliss any different?
> 
> OP you need to re-evaluate how you watch wrestling and why you automatically think of child abuse when grown women are doing their job.*


Maybe i have a mental double standard (Ray doesn't look like a delicate fairy- just a short buff dude) but mainly his size just made it hard for me to suspend my disbelief.

Love him in matches closer to his own weight class though


----------



## DivaDefender (May 6, 2014)

Deezy said:


> You wouldn't like Lucha Underground.


I haven't watched much of it- but that Sexy Starr looks like she can take care of herself.

I'm not against intergender wrestling entirely- there's a lot of men the likes of Charlotte could believably be a physical equal too.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

I didn't even think about it up until this thread. Must be how you're mentally wired OP.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

DivaDefender said:


> Maybe i have a mental double standard (Ray doesn't look like a delicate fairy- just a short buff dude) but mainly his size just made it hard for me to suspend my disbelief.
> 
> Love him in matches closer to his own weight class though


*Rey literally has dust for legs...pretty sure he's less stable and far more fragile going against 6'2+ men in the upper 200s than a perky 23 year old wrestling other women who undoubtedly are at least somewhat around her size and who does far less risky stunts.

Your logic is weird.

This thread is weird.

Stop thinking about beating children.

She's not a child, she's a grown ass woman trained to take and execute proper offense.
*


----------



## DivaDefender (May 6, 2014)

I never claimed my thought process here wasn't weird- hence why it's a confession

Some other people here must have been unsettled by some things watching wrestling in the past


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

DivaDefender said:


> I never claimed my thought process here wasn't weird- hence why it's a confession
> 
> Some other people here must have been unsettled by some things watching wrestling in the past


*Yes, but this really doesn't make much sense, at all.*


----------



## Deezy (Nov 6, 2014)

DivaDefender said:


> I haven't watched much of it- but that Sexy Starr looks like she can take care of herself.
> 
> I'm not against intergender wrestling entirely- there's a lot of men the likes of Charlotte could believably be a physical equal too.


Sexy Star isn't exactly Kharma, Beth Phoenix or Chyna.....hell she isn't even Nikki Bella.

So, yeah....I feel like this thread gets closed.


----------



## DivaDefender (May 6, 2014)

so if Alexa got snapped by a power bomb to the apron by Kevin Owens or bloodied in a hardcore beating from Awesome Kharma - it would be weird to be unsettled?


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

How you feel about this op


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

OP, is this some sort of attempt at performance art? I'm trying to follow your logic, but...


----------



## StillReal2MeDammit (Aug 26, 2014)

If you dont want pain or injuries youre in the wrong fucking business. If you dont want to see people hurt or have injuries, youre watching the wrong fucking show.


----------



## DivaDefender (May 6, 2014)

it's an emotional not a logical point- like a lot of subjective opinions


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Reads OP, see's the OP's name. 

:bored


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

She makes me feel really horny

Different folks, different strokes I guess....


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

DivaDefender said:


> so if Alexa got snapped by a power bomb to the apron by Kevin Owens or bloodied in a hardcore beating from Awesome Kharma - it would be weird to be unsettled?


*
We're not talking about CZW here or something.

And if she is put in a match with Owens, it's because WWE would feel she's capable of handling herself with him, what with their policies towards male vs female matches nowadays, if that were to happen she would have to be exceptional.

But she hasn't been put in a match with Owens and probably never will.

And I doubt she'll ever meet with anyone like Kharma in the WWE.

So...it doesn't really matter. She's never had something that violent or intense done to her so it's you imaging it. 

Hard for me to go "Aw, poor Alexa Bliss" when she, and most but not all, female talents don't deal with halfway nearly as brutal spots or matches as male talent do...on EITHER roster. Being a female talent is much, much safer.*


----------



## DivaDefender (May 6, 2014)

it didn't look like it during the fatal four way at Takeover Rival- that's the level Alexa could reach/aspire to.

How about taking that Brock suplex from Becky or Belly-to-Bayley from the top rope- man her in Sasha's finisher is brutal enough to watch


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

She makes me feel incredibly comfortable.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Now that you mention it, Alexa Bliss could be a pornstar name! 
I hope the OP didn't see the match where Alexa got a bloody nose, he'd be scarred.

I'm just kiddin'!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sol Katti said:


>


she's a babe


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

DivaDefender

Nice gimmick, you'll fit in just well here.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DivaDefender (May 6, 2014)

I mean- i'm sorry but no one could argue that Stacy Kiebler is tougher and more physically robust than Paige, or Nattie or Nikki or Charlotte. She took a powerbomb though a table, a big pump handle slam from Test, a belly-to-belly from Scott frickin Steiner, an RKO, a Stunner, a LONG walls of Jericho, a chairshot to the head etc.

Same goes for Stephanie who got beaten up all the time in AE.

I know the business isn't that way now, but it's just wrong to say only the toughest most capable female workers would ever be put in a position to take big bumps in this industry


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

DivaDefender said:


> it didn't look like it during the fatal four way at Takeover Rival- that's the level Alexa could reach/aspire to.
> 
> How about taking that Brock suplex from Becky or Belly-to-Bayley from the top rope- man her in Sasha's finisher is brutal enough to watch


*
Statistically speaking, male talent are more likely to be injured badly enough to bleed, break bones, bruise, or even be shelved than female talent. Their spots tend to be more dangerous, they tend to be more physical with each other, and they tend to work harder schedules. That's not to say they don't work hard, but differently.

And honestly the way you're obsessing over this makes it sound like you get off on it a tad...it's weird.

Alexa will live, you can stop the weird pseudo trolling gay guy thing you have going on.*


----------



## DivaDefender (May 6, 2014)

Alexa Bliss's well being can alter my sexuality?! wtf


----------



## TolerancEJ (Jun 20, 2014)

DivaDefender said:


> No, not because of her pornstar-esque name but because- and maybe this is a patronising guy thing- i know she's not the first really tiny female wrestler (hello AJ)- but when you put that with her fairy princess gimmick her getting her ass kicked makes me rreaaaallllyyyy uncomfortable. It's literally visually reminiscent of someone hurting a little girl.
> 
> Thank fuck we're out of the era where men regularly attacked women in wrestling (I use to feel sick at some of the bumps Stacy Kiebler would take- considering *she looked like you could snap her with a mildly over-enthusiastic hug*)


Cue Bayley turning heel by refusing to let go while hugging Alexa Bliss.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

I somewhat agree with you divadefender. Alexa's gimmick is very girly and childish and it's not appropriate for a woman who's supposed to be a fighter. She's so tiny and she tries to act all cute and stuff that it becomes embarrassing for the male audience. I wouldn't go as far as compare it to child abuse but she shouldn't have that gimmick. I think it's meant to appeal to little girls and men who are into young teenage looking women.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

I think regardless of what conception you hold of Alexa isn't shared with the company she works for or herself OP. Sure, there is a risk for injury with any of the performers but it should be remembered these individuals are capable performers that are going through extensive training making them essentially professional athletes. She may not be as physically strong as some of her fellow competitors but that again doesn't make her any less capable either. 

This argument indicating her as frail or weak seems to go against the wwe's campaign of "train like a woman". There's nothing wrong with them being women in wrestling, it's your perception of them and what you feel and perceive (especially Alexa) that is drawing you to this conclusion.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

She makes me uncomfortable for an entirely different reason.


----------



## Krul (Oct 29, 2014)

She doesn't really look like a real person, and her name is just god-awful


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

OP she's a 23 year old woman, what the fuck is wrong with you? She's also a former legit athlete and bodybuilder.


















Now stop crying.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Rey literally has dust for legs...pretty sure he's less stable and far more fragile going against 6'2+ men in the upper 200s than a perky 23 year old wrestling other women who undoubtedly are at least somewhat around her size and who does far less risky stunts.
> 
> Your logic is weird.
> 
> ...


Game, set thread and match goes to Thwagger. :clap


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Alexa Bliss makes me uncomfortable too, but in a different way than the OPs. Usually when it happens, I have to release the beast and make him humble, then I feel better.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

witchblade000 said:


> Alexa Bliss makes me uncomfortable too, but in a different way than the OPs. Usually when it happens, I have to release the beast and make him humble, then I feel better.


Be careful Tommy-V doesn't see this post, because he'll be gunning for you for talking about his waifu like that. 8*D


----------



## DivaDefender (May 6, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Be careful Tommy-V doesn't see this post, because he'll be gunning for you for talking about his waifu like that. 8*D


I'm gay so until Alex Bliss turns up...

Some of you are missing my point- i'm not saying Alexa isn't tough or competent. I'm saying- no one not even little girls (especially not little girls) wants to see the fairy princess beaten senseless and/or riving in agony while being twisted up like a pretzel. Her child-like gimmick makes it an uncomfortable juxtaposition ... for me personally. 

Maybe they'll develop her to be more believable fighter like Bayley has been- who knows.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

^ I was talking to witchblade000, brah. :lol


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

She'll get some wins soon.

Also had no idea she was so tiny. :wee-bey


----------



## Kaz (Aug 2, 2006)

Dude, don't watch a Candice LeRae match. EVER! Don't. Even. Google. Her.


----------



## bchampy (Jun 1, 2013)

>DivaDefender

lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tiny girls are always interesting to.... well nevgermind. I think she is divine though.


----------



## bchampy (Jun 1, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Tiny girls are always interesting to.... well nevgermind. I think she is divine though.



Are you saying she can spin?


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

DivaDefender said:


> Maybe they'll develop her to be more believable fighter like Bayley has been- who knows.


I think you might be out of touch. Bayley probably has the worst gimmick of all in terms of being able to transition to the main roster.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bchampy said:


> Are you saying she can spin?


:lol I was thinking of spinning and flipping and all wonders of gymnastics.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

the post is very different to what I expected it to be after i read the title.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

you seem to take wrestling too seriously. 

Let me ask does it make you uncomfortable to see little Daniel Bryan get beaten up too?


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

I only seen her once and she looked like a freak.


----------



## DivaDefender (May 6, 2014)

Eat The Witch said:


> you seem to take wrestling too seriously.
> 
> Let me ask does it make you uncomfortable to see little Daniel Bryan get beaten up too?


No it makes me want to kiss that cutie all better- sorry Brie! >


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think I'd put my money on Bliss if her and AJ got in a real fight.


----------



## Pittsburgh_412 (Feb 16, 2015)

Geeee said:


> I think I'd put my money on Bliss if her and AJ got in a real fight.


Maybe Phil Brooks is training AJ!


----------



## DivaDefender (May 6, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I think I'd put my money on Bliss if her and AJ got in a real fight.


AJ grew up on the streets- surviving homelessness


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

OP is hilarious.


----------



## dobbies (Apr 14, 2008)

I agree so far as it makes me wince. I'm not remotely disturbed by it tho. Being 10 when the Attitude Era kicked off probably helped.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

She's hot.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

She is my workout buddy. I got the wwe workout vids and the ab workout with Bliss on it is pretty good. I just watch her ditsy smiley ass the whole time while I'm working out and think about how if I work harder it will help me to bang her someday. She's awesome.


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

When Alexa Bliss first debuted, she made me really uncomfortable because I got heavy satanic vibes from her. 

I eventually got over it, though.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I might be falling in love with her, my six year old niece is all about her, she wants to be her.

She has been learning a lot, and can more than handle herself. Don't worry, wee women often have more fight in them lol. It's not the broad in the fight it's the fight in the broad, and she has plenty.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I thought this was b/c Alexa Bliss comes out looking like she's mentally handicapped w/the unhinged headbobs and it was alarming to see a person like that get beat up once per taping.


----------



## DivaDefender (May 6, 2014)

the fact she's the NXT women's divisions designated jobber right now just puts this issue in sharper focus than it would otherwise be.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I feel a lot of ways about her but uncomfortable is not one of them.


----------



## DivaDefender (May 6, 2014)

You know what this thread needs?

More people implying they would have sex with Alexa Bliss with some near identical play on uncomfortable/comfortable.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

DivaDefender said:


> You know what this thread needs?
> 
> More people implying they would have sex with Alexa Bliss with some near identical play on uncomfortable/comfortable.


I'd like to make her comfortable, then uncomfortable, then really comfortable :cool2


----------



## DivaDefender (May 6, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> I'd like to make her comfortable, then uncomfortable, then really comfortable :cool2


that one was too subtle for me

leave ambiguity to Russian novels my friend


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Only thing I agree on is her fairy outfit. That isn't going to fly on the main roster.



It will do extremely well if marketed right by Vince, kids will eat that fairy crap up like Cenas fruity pebbles!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Ah Alexa, light of my life, fire of my loins. 


She's pretty ripped OP, don't worry. I'd like to see Charlotte or Sasha manhandle her in the ring and she makes for a very believable underdog babyface due to her size.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Confession - Alexa Bliss makes me want to stick my tongue so far in her cooter I can tickle her tonsils.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Only thing I agree on is her fairy outfit. That isn't going to fly on the main roster.


How so? She would have massive appeal to young girls and boys probably, she looks like a Disney Princess specifically Elsa from Frozen which is fucking huge.


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

She looks almost identical to an ex of mine, before she had kids, got fat, and ended up on Jerry Springer.

Still doesn't make me uncomfortable though


----------



## SystemFailure (Jan 2, 2015)

DivaDefender said:


> I am a gay dude, yeah and maybe a bit more sensitive than your average wrestling fan - but quite selectively. I'm fine with brutality and blood letting between consenting men and women on an equal footing


Don't use your sexuality as the excuse to be more sensitive. I'm gay, myself, and am fairly hard to offend. Using your sexuality in this manner does nothing but promote the false notion that being gay makes you incapable of being tough (or in a more blunt sense, masculine).


----------



## DivaDefender (May 6, 2014)

SystemFailure said:


> Don't use your sexuality as the excuse to be more sensitive. I'm gay, myself, and am fairly hard to offend. Using your sexuality in this manner does nothing but promote the false notion that being gay makes you incapable of being tough (or in a more blunt sense, masculine).


He called me a pansy- i was saying i fit both definitions of that word :laugh:
Not that those two definitions always or usually intersect


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

Forgive me if I sound sexist when saying this, but I don't get the "women can attack men but men CANNOT attack women EVER" thing. I'm completely lost on that one. So, if Kharma or Chyna were tossing Rey around, would he not have the right to deck her in self-defense? What about El Torito or Hornswoggle, do they count? If you don't like violence towards either gender, cool; if you think violence should be allowed on either gender, cool; but don't pull this lopsided bullshit. Men and women are unequal in far too many respects as it is, from both sides.

but hey i probably just sound like a woman-beating douchecanoe so :kermit


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Karma101 said:


> She makes me feel incredibly comfortable.


This


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

This thread is fucking weird.


----------



## DivaDefender (May 6, 2014)

PlymouthDW said:


> Forgive me if I sound sexist when saying this, but I don't get the "women can attack men but men CANNOT attack women EVER" thing. I'm completely lost on that one. So, if Kharma or Chyna were tossing Rey around, would he not have the right to deck her in self-defense? What about El Torito or Hornswoggle, do they count? If you don't like violence towards either gender, cool; if you think violence should be allowed on either gender, cool; but don't pull this lopsided bullshit. Men and women are unequal in far too many respects as it is, from both sides.
> 
> but hey i probably just sound like a woman-beating douchecanoe so :kermit



I don't think you are- i don't have a problem with intergender wrestling violence when the two parties are on an equal physical par- or as you say the women is clearly bigger/stronger- in fact Kharma crushing Torito could be as disturbing as Alexa Bliss wrestling most people :nerd:


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

How do new account makers even find these old ass threads to necrobump?

And if you're going to necrobump a 6 year old thread shouldn't you have some insights to add?


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Another troll post , I'm a weed smoker does that make me stand out , nope and neither do u with this stoopid post


----------

